

Ask HN: Review LowerThis.com - nshell

As avid HN readers, we'd love your feedback! LowerThis.com is crowdsourced experts who find the lowest price for all your online purchases - saving you money and time! Check it out at http://www.LowerThis.com. For anyone who provides feedback, please let us know if you would like a special coupon for LowerThis.com. Thanks!!
======
timmm
Um, you want us to wait for a result? Finding the lowest price isn't hard it's
called going to Amazon.com. What exactly made you think crowd sourcing lent
itself to this type of problem?

I just don't see a need, I don't want to wait, I already know how to find the
cheapest price.

~~~
420365247
...google searches for products also show prices...on demand.

------
nshell
Thanks! Interestingly, the experts can find a lower price than Amazon. E.g. a
user was looking to buy a gaming console and one of the large merchants was
having a anniversary promotion and had a great price. It is rare that a single
merchant has the lowest price on all products all the time. Also, the experts
can search for the lowest price across different product categories that are
carried across different types of merchants i.e. it works for items ranging
from electronics to Broadway tickets to auto parts.

~~~
420365247
Often, I am willing to pay a few bucks more to purchase from a retailer I
like...or who I am comfortable doing business with.

I think you may be assuming that people only check one place for a
price...consumers tend to look at a few merchants. They compare the price of
the product and the shipping cost from the merchants. Another item to
consider, is that many shoppers also look for free coupon codes to get free
shipping or 10$ off from a merchant.

What I do like about your idea is that the prices are checked via
crowdsourcing.

I think your site UI could be a little fresher.

